
Freedom and privacy/security issues on mobile phones (2014) - milcron
http://www.replicant.us/freedom-privacy-security-issues.php
======
schoen
Maybe should have a year? (Did they just publish this for the first time?)

~~~
milcron
Based on archive.org I assume this was first written in 2014.

